# Favourite fondue?



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

The holiday season always seems to make me crave a big pot of fondue, which got me thinking, what is everyone favourite type of fondue? What sorts of yummy things do you like to dip into them? 

One of the best fondue recipe I've ever made was with melted Toblerone chocolate bars, it was quiter literally mouth wateringly good! (And so addicitve!)


----------



## GB (Dec 1, 2005)

My favorite is cheese. Melted cheese is one of my favorite things. To dip I use veggies of all sorts. Mmmmm you really got me in the mood for fondue now


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> My favorite is cheese. Melted cheese is one of my favorite things. To dip I use veggies of all sorts. Mmmmm you really got me in the mood for fondue now


  LOL, I really got myself in the mood for fondue too GB, too bad we can't all get together and have a big fondue party!


----------



## GB (Dec 1, 2005)

That would be so cool! Sharing fondue with friends is so much fun!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> That would be so cool! Sharing fondue with friends is so much fun!


 It really is, I think that fondue parties need to make a much bigger come back! Especially with all the really cool fondue pots and accessories that are on the market these days. I used to work in a kitchenware store and we sold a ton of fondue pots, everything from the cheap (but they still worked well for chocolate) $9 ones right up to the $130 raclettes


----------



## middie (Dec 1, 2005)

chocolate duh .

with a bunch of fresh
fruit to dip in mmmmmmmm


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 1, 2005)

I love traditional swiss style cheese fondue with our homemade bread!! we also dip steamed broccolis and brussel sprouts too, we bought a fondue/raclette gear from Lidl at 15€ last year this is fastly becoming our favourite winter tradition

Btw we also have a cioccole, chocolate fondue maker... but we use it more often to make little stuffed chocolate candies, last year we pumped out so many of them, made great christmas gifts!!


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 1, 2005)

^I love traditional swiss fondue to. Love raclette too.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 1, 2005)

I've only had cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 1, 2005)

another cheese fan here, with chocolate as a close second. try dipping chunks of soft pretzels in either, or better yet, both.

i bought a cast iron fondue set a few years back; maybe it's time to break it out and use it for the first time. anyone have a good cheesey suggestion? do you add a combo of cheeses or a singular type, and do you add anything to make it more or less viscous?


----------



## jennyema (Dec 1, 2005)

For traditional cheese fondue, the only real rules are: *USE GOOD CHEESE.* The best you can find. After all, that's the whole point of the dish.

I usually use a mixture of gruyere and emmenthal or maybe jarlsberg -- traditional swiss cheeses (I know, I know ... Jarlsberg is Norwegien but I like it).

Of course you can use lots of other types -- just make sure it is a good melting cheese (ie, no parmesan)

The other rule is not to omit the wine, as it is what helps prevent the cheese from curdling.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 1, 2005)

Cheese first & chocolate second. Ya gotta have dessert!


----------



## bluespanishsky (Dec 5, 2005)

cheese!!

i recently had goat cheese fondue with apples to dip in it...so yummy.

chocolate is definitely second with strawberries to dip.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 6, 2005)

Swiss cheese fondue with wine to dip crusty pieces of sourdough bread.  My mom used to make this in the 70's when I was a kid.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 6, 2005)

bluespanishsky said:
			
		

> cheese!!
> 
> i recently had goat cheese fondue with apples to dip in it...so yummy.
> 
> chocolate is definitely second with strawberries to dip.


 That sounds good bluespanishsky, what type of goat's cheese was used?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Cheese all the way.Grat for bread crusts and any meat and veggies. I do make others but the cheese is our favorite.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 12, 2005)

I am a meat, veggie and potatoes lady! 

Cameron


----------

